# Trojan Horse - TR/Vundo.Gen



## Bill Forshay (Oct 17, 2007)

I've had this virus for about 2 weeks. I have :4-dontknorun VundoFix, Adware.Alert, Adware SE, Spy Bot, RegCure, and AVG. None of them have found the problem.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Bill, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Many viruses/malmares can be very sinister and difficult to remove.

Having said that, I recommend that you read this article, *"Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? - First Steps"*; follow the instructions _*very carefully*_; then, post all the requested logs and information; as instructed, in the *HiJackThis Log Help Forum*.
_(Simply, click on the coloured links to be re-directed.)_

*Please ensure that you create a new thread in the HiJackThis Log Help Forum; not back here in this one.* 

When carrying out *The 5 Steps*, if you _cannot_ complete _any of them_ for whatever reason, just continue on with the next one until they are all completed. 
However,it is _extremely important _to make mention of the fact that you could not complete any of the steps in your post to *The HJT Help Forum*; where an Analyst will assist you with other workarounds.

Once done, _please be patient_, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

Good Luck with it.

Kind Regards,


----------

